# My first Amtrak trip



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 19, 2011)

Rode NER #131 from WIL to WAS. Saw houses in my development, my work site and my daughters "old" middle school. Then sat back and read my eBook while checking the scenery every once in awhile...was watching out for when we cross the Susquehanna.

Rode NER #182 back to WIL. We got delayed just before the Perryville station for about an hour. Apparently another train had broken down and I think they said the passengers were disembarking. Did see an engine (or two) pass us to go help the other train. I was too tired from my long day to walk to the cafe and check it out.

Hopefully, that gets the delays "out of my system" for future travels.  Yeah, I know, it could very wel happen again and I'm ok with that. It beats being stuck in a plane any day.


----------



## bobnabq (Jun 19, 2011)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Then sat back and read my eBook while checking the scenery every once in awhile..


 

I tend to buy used or even new books at a discount from an online book seller.

What is the appeal (to you) of a book 'reader'? My thinking is that I could probably buy a good quantity of books for the price of the reader.

What am I missing?


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 19, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Then sat back and read my eBook while checking the scenery every once in awhile..
> ...


Why do people buy iPods when a cheap $20 CD player will do?


----------



## jdcnosse (Jun 19, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Then sat back and read my eBook while checking the scenery every once in awhile..
> ...


If I am correct, the appeal is the same as an mp3 player...yes you pay a bit up front for the eReader, but I believe the appeal is that you are able to carry around with you a ton of books, and it weighs less than just one book.



Trogdor said:


> Why do people buy iPods when a cheap $20 CD player will do?


 

because some people like having more than one cd to listen to    Well in my case, I like shuffling between all of my music, which is a little over 5000 songs.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 19, 2011)

bobnabq said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Then sat back and read my eBook while checking the scenery every once in awhile..
> ...


I have the Kobo (they're coming out with a new one this month)

1) I can download library books and return them w/o leaving home. I believe the Kindle is the only one at the moment that cannot do this but have heard they're working on it. I did have to join an out-of-state library for a fee because my library system is lacking at this time (or, at least, I don't like their website as much). There are limits as to what books are available, but that should improve as time goes.

 

2) Can hold the book with one hand while my cat demands attention for the other hand. And not lose my place. Can turn the pages with my thumb on the button.

3) Small, light weight. Carry more than one book on the train in my backpack.

 

4) Can adjust the font size.

 

5) The Kobo uses eInk, as do some of the others, so it looks just like a book and therefore is easy on they eyes.

 

6) Can put PDFs and DOCS on it. For example, I have the Wash Metro System map on mine and can zoom in as needed. I also have a couple of manuals on it. There's a lot of stuff you can carry all in the same small space. Can't remember if I downloaded the train schedule(s) into it yet. Of course, you'd have to remember to update them as the new schedules come out.

 

7) I carry a folding plate holder in my case so I can read it while eating. Again, just turn the pages with the button.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 19, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> bobnabq said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


CD? What's that? (and I remember 8-tracks) :giggle:

The iPod is a bit smaller for one thing.

I don't listen to music except on the car radio, so I can't really say.

I did just get an iPod touch to replace my Palm T/X PDA before the PDA dies on me (and I lose everything). I may be the only person with an iPod w/o music on it. :giggle:

I could download books on it, but my eyes aren't that good anymore so I'd be turning pages every second due to the large text.


----------



## busboy (Jun 19, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> bobnabq said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


Because most music is sold via download. Finding CD's you can buy is becoming more and more rare. Many artists are not even putting their music on CD any longer.

So if you want to buy and listen to new artists, you need an MP3 player of some sort. And you can buy them for around $20 now.


----------



## TraneMan (Jun 20, 2011)

My partner is a bookworm, and he has the Kindle. If we were still doing books, we'd have to set up more book case in the den! For our trip this July, he said he's downloading 5 books. So it's much easier to take the "books" with him on the train.

I have the iPod Shuffle, 1" by 1" and sure beats bringing on the CD player and all the CDs.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an iPhone4. And on it right now, I have 4 books, GPS, Weather, maps, a list of RR frequencies, radio stations all around the world, I can take notes for my trip reports and many other apps also are on it! And all together it weighs only a few ounces!






Oh yeah, it also makes phone calls!


----------



## jdcnosse (Jun 20, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Oh yeah, it also makes phone calls!


When you don't cover up that tiny gap in the border that acts as the antenna  haha


----------



## JayPea (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm such a Luddite that I miss my 8 track stereo and my record player and my 45rpm records! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 20, 2011)

JayPea said:


> I'm such a Luddite that I miss my 8 track stereo and my record player and my 45rpm records! :lol:


Not the 33 rpm albums or the 78 rpm records?


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 20, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > I'm such a Luddite that I miss my 8 track stereo and my record player and my 45rpm records! :lol:
> ...


I still have a wind up 78 portable player.

Aloha


----------



## JayPea (Jun 20, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > I'm such a Luddite that I miss my 8 track stereo and my record player and my 45rpm records! :lol:
> ...



LOL!!! Them too!!!! To further derail this thread (pun entirely intended!!) :lol: :lol: :lol: as a kid I had a record player that had four different speeds: 78 rpm, 45 rpm, 33 rpm, and 16 rpm. I'm sure my poor mother started getting gray hair before she was 30 in large part because I liked nothing more than to play my children's records with the volume turned up and played at the wrong speed! :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 21, 2011)

JayPea said:


> as a kid I had a record player that had four different speeds: 78 rpm, 45 rpm, 33 rpm, and 16 rpm


You must be *OLD*, as I do not remember 16 rpm records!



I was poor, and only had 3 speeds!


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 21, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> JayPea said:
> 
> 
> > as a kid I had a record player that had four different speeds: 78 rpm, 45 rpm, 33 rpm, and 16 rpm
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOCi2WTCbrk

I use to have some of them, too.


----------

